# weight of tent



## Cockney Scot (30 Mar 2009)

just returning to cycling after a gap of 7 years. Have got my weekend rides up to around 45 miles each day at weekends. I fancy having a cycling holiday this summer in New Forest. Bike has front and rear panniers and have been looking at a small tent 6.5kg, questiom is this weight OK for touring.


----------



## JackE (30 Mar 2009)

I've recently reduced my tent weight from 2.1kg (Hilleberg Nallo 2) to 1.44kg (Lightwave t0 Ultra) and I've noticed the reduced "volume" as well as weight. 6.5kgs is way too heavy IMO.


----------



## vernon (30 Mar 2009)

delt1c said:


> just returning to cycling after a gap of 7 years. Have got my weekend rides up to around 45 miles each day at weekends. I fancy having a cycling holiday this summer in New Forest. Bike has front and rear panniers and have been looking at a small tent 6.5kg, questiom is this weight OK for touring.



I'd expect to get four people and their bikes into a tent weighing that much 

I use a couple of two man tents (one at a time!) that weigh 2.5 - 3.0 kg.

There's plenty of two mant tents in the £70-80 price range that are this light. Look at the Vango and Coleman ranges for value for money camping. 

You can go lighter still but at a price.


----------



## tapan (30 Mar 2009)

My new tent for this year is just over 3kg --- a Vaude Hogan XT. 2 man tent. I have tried it out and it seems fine. I reckon I can have it set up and in the dry in 3 minutes.

Got it at £260 at Christmas. It has a huge porch which I find essential on my long spring/dummer european tours.

I used a Vango Microlite200 successfully for 3 years but the TBS Spirit 300 which I had new last year was a total disaster on my French tour. Every one of the 3 poles broke twice at similar points, on different occasions ( twice in the middle of the night). The last time it tore through the sleeve and I dumped it alongside the Loire! 

The Microlite I could have up with 4 pegs and in the dry in 2 mins but the Spirit was a 20 minute job.


----------



## Brains (30 Mar 2009)

Blimey, 6.5KG ! for a 'small' tent. 

We have 3 man Wild Countries we use for cycle touring, they have a vast vestibule where you can fit all 6 panniers and 3 top bags and still have room to cook, and if you really needed to you could fit all 3 bikes. They weigh in at just over 5kg (split between 3 riders).

A state of the art high altitude 3 man dome tent comes in at under 4kg and super lightweight 2 man tents start at about 1.5kg

I'm not saying you can't tour with a 6.5kg tent, my first tours were with a 3 man Force 10 MkV, not sure of the weight, but must be close. We were fine, but we were young and did not know any better (or have the money for any other option)


----------



## jay clock (30 Mar 2009)

6.5kg is massively heavy

I have a North Face 2-3 person (ie fine for 2) at 2.3kg and a great new Decathlon T2 Ultralight Pro at 1.8kg. See here for some more discussion about camping kit http://cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=30252


----------



## JackE (31 Mar 2009)

If you let us know a bit more about the type of touring you might want to do longer term, your budget, how tall you are etc then we might be able to advise you further. There are some very good tents out there at the moment at decent prices. 
I've made a number of mistakes re buying tents over the years and wish I'd had a forum like this to bounce ideas off other like-minded people.


----------



## Cockney Scot (31 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all the feed back. Glad I didnt go out and buy the tent.
Initialy I intend to use the train (with my bike) to Brockenhurst then tour the New Forest for about a week.
My bike is a Real Eco 21 speed touring bike, which although 10 years old is in very good condition.
I have front and rear pannier racks fitted and have a pair of rear panniers (just got to get the fronts).
Whilst I intend to tour solo I would like a decent sized tent (3 person) preferably tunnel and with a seperate front porch area. Budget is around £100. Reason for the size of the tent is that I like to have space to keep everything in the tent without being crowded. I have seen a few tents where the front porch is big enough (just) for the bike to fit in.
I have the single burner stove , but will have to get a small kettle, pot and frying pan, also need to get a lightweight (but warm) sleeping bag and bed roll


----------



## Brains (31 Mar 2009)

I don't store the bike in the tent

If you want to protect it get 'bike pyjamas' or a similar cover, that way the bike has its own tent and does not share yours. The cover also doubles up as a picnic cloth and emergency shelter when caugt in a sudden summer downpoor in the middle of no-where

Re cooking in the tent. Don't. Ever.

Tents burn very fast - 5 seconds will reduce a tent to the poles and groundsheet


----------



## andym (31 Mar 2009)

Can I make a suggestion? The New Forest is really not a very big area: it would be well worth considering jumping on the Lymington-Yarmouth ferry and having a troll round the Isle of Wight for a day or two.

Oh, and as well as worrying about burning down the tent you also need to worry about carbon monoxide poisoning.



delt1c said:


> I have the single burner stove , but will have to get a small kettle, pot and frying pan, also need to get a lightweight (but warm) sleeping bag and bed roll



Forget the kettle: boil the water in the pot.


----------



## Cockney Scot (31 Mar 2009)

Been to the New Forest many times with the caravan so know the area well, do intend visiting the IOW, I know the problems of cooking and tents so have wont be cooking in the tent.
Been looking at the Vango Spectre 300, seems to tick all the right boxes, light weight and reasonably priced.
Any recomendations on a decent bed roll and light weight warm sleeping bag?


----------



## andym (31 Mar 2009)

Alpkit are good. If you live near a Decathlon their own brand kit is very good.


----------



## Amanda P (31 Mar 2009)

There's really no need to put your bike in the tent. Harden your heart and leave it outside - even if it whimpers. Do that and you can easily get your tent weight under 3kg. Ours weighs about 2kg.

If you're trimming the weight down, remember too that if you're packing the tent inside a pannier, you won't need the bag it came in, so leave that behind. Ditto the bag the poles came in.


----------



## andym (31 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> If you're trimming the weight down, remember too that if you're packing the tent inside a pannier, you won't need the bag it came in, so leave that behind. Ditto the bag the poles came in.



I usually carry my tent on the top of the rack - but surely the bag would come in handy if the tent is wet?


----------



## Brains (31 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> If you're trimming the weight down, remember too that if you're packing the tent inside a pannier, you won't need the bag it came in, so leave that behind. Ditto the bag the poles came in.



I find if lone touring then I need to put the tent and/or sleeping bag on the back rack (and have two panniers for clothing, stove, food etc). So I tend to keep the tent bag (also tents are often wet - you don't want that in the panniers

Poles - I also keep in the bag and use a bungee to attach them to the top tube, so no need to squuze them into the panniers


----------



## willem (31 Mar 2009)

If you cut down on your luggage enough, the rear panniers will do just fine. Not having front panniers and a lowrider saves 2-2.5 kg, and quite a bit of money better spent on lighter and better gear.
Willem


----------



## JackE (31 Mar 2009)

A 3 person tent is probably over-kill for solo use. My 2 person Hilleberg had acres of room for one. Try: www.alpkit.com for good quality down sleeping bags and their "Wee Airic" self-inflating mat is very good value. I would agree with Willem that if you can avoid buying the front panniers then you'll have more to spend on better quality, lighter kit.
www.theoutdoorshop.com have some good deals on tents around the £150 mark.


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2009)

On another thread here someone mentions this one at 2.1 kg and blinking cheap!


----------



## ontheroadtofrance (1 Apr 2009)

I have just bought a Coleman tent weighing just 1.65kg, i have done this because touring you got to think light because your carrying it. I'm doing Geneva to Nice traversing the Alps so i'm putting them big long climbs in mind.


----------



## JackE (1 Apr 2009)

Terra Nova/Wild Country tents have a good reputation. On Ebay at the moment there is a WC Mistral 2 person tent (weight 2.9kg) and a TN Solar 1, a very roomy solo tent (weight 1.9kg).


----------



## Amanda P (1 Apr 2009)

Brains said:


> also tents are often wet - you don't want that in the panniers



That's true. I have a "wet" rear pannier (tent, pegs, stove, pans, mugs, sandals other stuff that doesn't matter if it gets wet), a "clothes" rear pannier (only ever dry stuff like, er, clothes, books, maps), and then sleeping bags, thermarest etc go in the front panniers.

I keep the top of the rear rack free for extra water, shopping, layers peeled off during the day when I can't be bothered undoing a pannier, and so on.

But we digress...


----------



## Cromcruaich (3 Apr 2009)

Few points, regards cooking in a tent - those warnings are for noobs.

Nowt wrong with cooking in your porch with *a proper camping stove*. Just keep it away from the edges and *take care*. As to carbon monoxide, lol, aside from the argument about proper combustion, its a tent, not a hermetically sealed room. 

As to tents, think youve got the jist, these days 6kg would get you a full geodesic base camp tent for Everest!

I've personally got an hilleberg atko for backpacking and cycling light (great bit of kit, very easy to erect but bit flappy in high winds), then a vango spirit 200+ (large porch) if with gf - bags of space for 1 person, or two if you get on well and arn't spending all day in there.

Mate has a lightwave trek t0, same function as atko, bit more fiddly to put up, inner first pitch, but solid as a rock in wind and cheaper than an atko.


Here is a thread elsewhere that might help:
http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/forum/forummessages/mps/UTN/19195/dt/4/URN/5/srchdte/0/cp/2/v/8/sp/

Don't spend to long deciding - it can become an obsession


----------



## Brains (3 Apr 2009)

As an aside an Englishman camping in Morocco last year died of Carbon Monoxide poisoning. Whilst agree this is unlikely in the extreme if you are just cooking, the danger comes if you are using the stove or similar for heating


----------



## andym (3 Apr 2009)

Cromcruaich said:


> As to carbon monoxide, lol, aside from the argument about proper combustion, its a tent, not a hermetically sealed room.



Ignorance is bliss eh. If you can't see it how can it hurt?

backpackinglight.com have run an in-depth series of articles on the levels of carbon monoxide produced by various types of stove. Some are pretty low but a number of common stoves produced high levels of carbon monoxide: the MSR Pocket Rocket produced 240 ppm at low setting. The Optimus Crux produced 300ppm. To put that in context the limit for a 15-minute exposure is 200ppm, and 300ppm can lead to collapse.

If someone take the risk of running a stove in a tent are they really going to ensure there is proper ventilation.

Check out the articles (unfortunately you have to be a subscriber to read them - but you might find the subscription worthwhile). You might learn something.


----------



## Cockney Scot (5 Apr 2009)

ben listening to advice given and started doing research, favorite is the Vango tempest 200, went to a local camping specialist who had a large display of tents and the tempest sees to tick all the boxes for less than £80 and weighing 2.5kg. The tempest 300 also looked good, quite a bit larger and weighing 3.2 kg and at £100 on line good value. But bearing in mind that it is only me the 200 will sufice. Now looking at sleeping bags and rolls. Keep the advice coming. 
Have been doing 30 = 40 miles each Saturday and Sunday to try and get me in shape, have to admit legs do ache and even though I have a good seat and padded shorts I feel like a steam engine (tender behind).


----------



## Crankarm (8 Apr 2009)

The New Forest is nice. Horses can be mischievous though. You're doing all the right stuff and most importantly listening to advice. Don't forget to do a bit of gentle stretching to relax you musles and keep them supple and pain free.
My choice of tent for solo touring was the Vaude Taurus Ultralight 1.85kg. It's probably pointless mentioning it as it is around the £200 mark and you have said your budget is around £100. Terra Nova and Hilleberg do yet lighter tents but are one person. They are quite pricey. For sleeping bag I got a Northface down 3 season bag I can't remember what it cost. All I can remember is I haggled hard for a good price. For mattress I have a Thermarest. You don't really need the lower third for knees so you can save weight by not getting a full size one. It is very comfortable given it is so thin. Don't bother carrying a mallet to bang in pegs. Push any pegs in you need, use a rock or use some one else’s.


----------



## Crankarm (8 Apr 2009)

Cromcruaich said:


> ..... then a vango spirit 200+ (large porch) if with gf - bags of space for 1 person, or two if you get on well and arn't spending all day in there.



I was looking at this tent primarily because of the extended porch. Unfortunately I have not seen one up. Blacks wouldn't put one up so have only seen it in pics. How large is the porch area and how practical is it to sit in for 2? Would the slightly larger 300+ be more practical for two as it is designed for 3 peeps?

Sorry I don't mean to hijack the OP's original thread.


----------



## davidaw (8 Apr 2009)

Crankarm said:


> I was looking at this tent primarily because of the extended porch. Unfortunately I have not seen one up. Blacks wouldn't put one up so have only seen it in pics. How large is the porch area and how practical is it to sit in for 2? Would the slightly larger 300+ be more practical for two as it is designed for 3 peeps?
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to hijack the OP's original thread.



See Here for details of the Spirit range.


----------



## Cromcruaich (8 Apr 2009)

andym said:


> Ignorance is bliss eh. If you can't see it how can it hurt?



Thanks for the qualification, cooking in the porch aint gonna cause a problem with a flap open, this was what I was alluding to but should of been more strident.
--

Now back OT -
The vango tbs 200+ porch isnt bad for two, you can swap around in the space easy enough and have room to spread a couple of packs. I'm happy with it for what I bought it for - camping light with gf with a pitch as one (in a couple of minutes) tent. At the time I wasnt doing any cycle trekking - just hiking with some wild camping and sometimes pitching up at a campsite for some weekend fishing. 

She doesnt come along too often, but if it was more regular and on cycle camping (where i wouldnt be so bothered about the weight in comparison to hiking - personal choice, i know weight is important to a lot of peeps on the bike) i'd probably plumb for the larger one for that extra bit of comfort.

I'll check if i've got a piccie of it pitched.


----------



## Cockney Scot (8 Apr 2009)

I have know bought a Vango Tempest 300. After reading reviews I chose this ten as T 3.2 kg has plenty of headroom and space inside, the 200 is 2.5 kg but several reports mentioned the limited headroom , so for the sake of 0.7kg have opted for the larger 300. Looking at several sleeping bags and mats at present. Thanks for all the advice and keep it comming as it is invaluable and very much appreciated.


----------



## Crankarm (8 Apr 2009)

*Tent*

http://www.outdoorworld.co.uk/vango-tempest-300-tent-p-105.html

Looks a good one and loads of space if solo touring. Nice one.


----------



## Cromcruaich (9 Apr 2009)

Sleeping bags and matts, well lots of choices.

On the matt, you've probably followed several threads on the subject - i would just get an alpkit airic, they are better than the thermarest ones for 1/2 the price imo (I have both). Up to you which size.

On sleeping bags, again alpkit do some excellent value bags - the pipe dream ones - you'll not get a better price for an equivalent spec.

I've not tried one myself as when I was a bit portlier some 2.5 years ago I got a snugpak chrysalis autumn - its a synthetic with bags of room and very comfortable with anything that gets thrown at you for all but the coldest nights (toasty warm with outside temp of -5). It is a bit bulky and a bit on the heavy side though - if buying again without my size to worry about - i'd def go with an alpkit pipedream.


----------



## Jugular (9 Apr 2009)

I ummed and ahhed about tents for a long while and read up a fair bit on them and sleeping mats. I haven't yet toured with them though but have slept on the mat a few times. The mat is excellent, though the pillow bit keeps slipping off.

Exped Downmat 9
Vango Spirit 200+


----------



## heather212 (10 Apr 2009)

http://www.outdoorworld.co.uk/coleman-phad-x3-tent-p-1975.html

I have a Coleman Phad 3 that I intend to use for some weekend treks this summer. On the minus side, it's a wee bitty heavy at 3.85kg, but it easily sleeps two and the porch area is large enough to store a bike.

But on the plus side, it's an excellant tent that stood up magnificently to some ferocious weather on the Welsh coast last year, when other tents were buckling under the storms.


----------



## Cockney Scot (11 Apr 2009)

Just had an email, tempest 300 that i ordered is out of stock. This may not be the problem I initisly thought. I have been surfing the web and come across the Vango Spirit 200+ which is a light weight 4 seasons tent, weign=hing in at 2.8kg, a bit more expensive but have found one supplier which has the 2008 models at £284, so reckon I may opt for this instead.
Hope the holiday is as good as the planning , as I am really enjoying all the preperation.


----------



## Proud2Push (11 Apr 2009)

The two of us have used a Vango Spirit 300 for a couple of years and like it very much - it's easy to pitch, has stacks of room and has taken some fierce weather. I think you will prefer the using the entrance of the Spirit than crawling through wet grass and/or mud to get in and out of the small Tempest door.


----------



## Cockney Scot (11 Apr 2009)

Just ordered a vango spirit 200= AND FOOTPRINT FOR £209 so very happy. Now I need advice on a sleeping bag, looking for 2 -3 seasons , lite weight and not to expensive, also looking for a sleepimh map. Seen a few self inflating which look good, again 2-3 season and not to expensive.
Have to say thanks to all who have replied and assisted so far your help has been well appreciated.
interesting thing here i have been caravqaning for 20+ years and am looking forward as much to this camping trip as I do to caravaning.


----------



## andym (11 Apr 2009)

delt1c

It's probably better to start a new thread for a new topic. That said, Alpkit are well regarded - or try Decathlon own brand if you have one near you.


----------



## aqaleigh (12 Apr 2009)

WOW - thats a heavy tent for cycling - 1.5kg for me


----------



## willem (14 Apr 2009)

As for footprints: Tyvek is the lightest material.
Willem


----------



## Cromcruaich (14 Apr 2009)

I'd not skimp on sleeping bag, get a good 3 season at least. You'll almost certainly end up regretting buying a cheap one as you end up wanting to go out camping during spring/autumn. Comfortable nights sleep is the key to enjoying any trip!

As said earlier, just get an alpkit airic for a mat - its almost a no brainer. Just have to choose which version you want to live with.


----------



## willem (14 Apr 2009)

My advice for a matteress for cold weather would be an Exped Downmat or Synmat (for both, get the newer versiosn with the inbuilt pump). They are lighter (just under 900 grams), more compact, more comfortable (7cm) and significantly warmer than a self inflatable. For summer weather, get the new Thermarest Neoair. It is 6.3 cm, only 420 grams, and very compact.
Willem


----------



## jay clock (14 Apr 2009)

I have an Exped Downmat 7 - only used once to test it in the garden, but at least 100 times more comfy than the Thermarest Prolite 4 that it replaced. And with temps below freezing no sign of chilliness either


----------



## Tedx (17 Apr 2009)

Does anybody have any experience with the Decathlon range?

Have used my ultra light T3 for normal camping and did a tour through France to Barcelona with it. It has held up very well in bad weather and there's no sign of any wear and tear. 

I'm going to buy the T2 for my next tour which weighs under 3kg and only costs about £80


http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/backpacking-tents-690650/


----------



## Randochap (17 Apr 2009)

My 1-person tent (weighs around 1.5 kilos) is split into three parts -- tent, fly, poles. Each has its own stuff sack. The tent and fly go _in_ the panniers and the poles are strapped on the top of one of the rear panniers, via nylon webbing loops sewn on the stuff sack and pannier.

The tent fly has an integral vestibule, that gives shelter to shoes, panniers, etc. -- but nothing that's been near food or cosmetics. We have something called grizzly bears here.


----------

